# اللهجة المصرية: ساب يسيب



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم، وعيد سعيد عليكم جميعاً

هل يعلم أحد أصل الفعل الدارج عندنا في مصر «ساب يسيب»؟ لا أظني سمعته في العربي الفصيح أبداً.

وشكراً


----------



## Lark-lover

ذكر ابن منظور المصري في مؤلفه الكبير( لسان العرب )مايلي:
وسَيَّبَ الشيءَ: تركَه.
وسَيَّبَ الدَّابَّةَ، أَو الناقةَ، أَو الشيءَ: تركَه يَسِـيبُ حيث شاءَ
وكلُّ دابَّةٍ تركْتَها وسَوْمَها، فهي سائبةٌ.
والسائبةُ: العَبْدُ يُعْتَقُ على أَن لا وَلاءَ له.
والسائبةُ: البعيرُ يُدْرِكُ نِتاجَ نِتاجِه، فيُسَيَّبُ، ولا يُرْكَب، ولا يُحْمَلُ عليه​


----------



## إسكندراني

شكراً للإفادة أخي العزيز أن أكّدت وجود أصل في اللغة العربية الفصحىٰ
وما معنى «يسيب» الحقيقي؟ تركه يسيب أي تركه يسير؟​


----------



## Lark-lover

*معناها الترك والتخلي
أي تتركه وشأنه 
*


----------



## WadiH

إسكندراني said:


> شكراً للإفادة أخي العزيز أن أكّدت وجود أصل في اللغة العربية الفصحىٰ
> وما معنى «يسيب» الحقيقي؟ تركه يسيب أي تركه يسير؟​



*أيوا مش بيقولوا المال السايب بيعلّم السرقة؟**على فكرة الكلمة دي بيقولوها في مدن الحجاز كمان***​


----------



## Xence

وهي أيضا مستخدمة في بعض مناطق الشرق الجزائري
فيقال مثلا "سيّبني" أي "اتركني" .. أو "بلاد سايبة" أي مهجورة أو لا يهتم بها أهلها​


----------



## إسكندراني

Xence said:


> وهي أيضا مستخدمة في بعض مناطق الشرق الجزائري
> فيقال مثلا "سيّبني" أي "اتركني" .. أو "بلاد سايبة" أي مهجورة أو لا يهتم بها أهلها​


شكراً للإفادة
هنا نقول نحن «سِبْني» و«بلاد متسابة أو سايبينها»ـ


----------



## jawad-dawdi

في اللهجة المغربية
وخصوصا في اللهجة الهلالية في البوادي
سيّب البهيمة = أطلق البهيمة
سبي مني ونقول ليك (القاف كالجيم المصرية)، (سبي مقلوبة من سيب) = أطلقني وأخبرك
سيّبُه ف البير = رمى به في البئر
فلان سايب = فلان يفعل ما يشاء دون خوف من أحد
تسيّب = ارتمى

ايامات السيبة = أيام اللا قانون (فترة زمنية كانت فيها القبائل يغير بعضها على بعض)ء​


----------

